# I want to apply for ROTP but have no time to go to the CFRC?



## AviatorHB (17 Sep 2011)

Hello everyone, 

So in late August I went to the recruitment office in Mississauga, ON to ask about joining the forces. I'm a 2nd year university student who wants to do ROTP to become a pilot. I was told at the desk to apply at CFRC Toronto in Fall and now that school has started, I have no time on the weekdays to actually go there. Their business hours are all weekdays and end at 4 or 5 pm. How will the recruiter schedule my interview or fitness test if I have school?  I do not even think that I have a reading week break this semester at school so will I have to do it during my winter break?l. Also when would I do aircrew selection?

I want to start the application online but then I do not know when I will be able to go to the centre to give my transcripts and other documents.

Thanks,
HB


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2011)

You want in ?

Make time.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Sep 2011)

Are you in Eng Phys or Elec Eng at UofT?  Pretty much any other program must leave you an hour or so free in your day to head up to the CFRC, no?


----------



## brihard (17 Sep 2011)

At most you have about 15-20 hours of class time a week. You have plenty of time to go to a recruiting centre if you're at all serious about wanting to join. I don't believe for a second that your class schedule is so broken up that at no point in the week you have a two or three hour window during normal business hours, or that every one of your classes is so intense that you're unable to miss a single one.

The recruiter will schedule your testing, and you will decide whether you're willing to make a few hours for your future or not.


----------



## scriptox (17 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You want in ?
> 
> Make time.



Indeed. 

I am in the same situation as you but as CDN said; make time. The local CFRC here (Hamilton) closes at 4:30 everyday. I live in Burlington. I have no ride until 4:00 and there is a 23 minute commute there. Somehow.. I still manage to get there and have time to spare after I am done talking to a recruiter. 

If you've got dedication, it'd be best to show it. 

Good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## GAP (17 Sep 2011)

They don't do housecalls?


----------



## Rogo (17 Sep 2011)

AviatorHB said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> So in late August I went to the recruitment office in Mississauga, ON to ask about joining the forces. I'm a 2nd year university student who wants to do ROTP to become a pilot. I was told at the desk to apply at CFRC Toronto in Fall and now that school has started, I have no time on the weekdays to actually go there. Their business hours are all weekdays and end at 4 or 5 pm. How will the recruiter schedule my interview or fitness test if I have school?  I do not even think that I have a reading week break this semester at school so will I have to do it during my winter break?l. Also when would I do aircrew selection?
> 
> ...



Should  you get in you would have to do 2 mandatory briefings with the Student Education Manager and the email specifies that class is not a valid reason to miss the briefing. So if they may make you miss class once you're in the forces, I am sure you can take time to prioritize it towards your future career versus 100% attendance.

Now I am in no way suggesting that it is good to "skip class" but in the grand scheme of things, which to you is most important?


----------



## AviatorHB (17 Sep 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> At most you have about 15-20 hours of class time a week. You have plenty of time to go to a recruiting centre if you're at all serious about wanting to join. I don't believe for a second that your class schedule is so broken up that at no point in the week you have a two or three hour window during normal business hours, or that every one of your classes is so intense that you're unable to miss a single one.
> 
> The recruiter will schedule your testing, and you will decide whether you're willing to make a few hours for your future or not.



I counted my self... I have 24 hours a week of class. My schedule is straight classes no breaks and ends at 4. On my thursdays however, I have realized that I can make time. I start at 8am finish at 12 and have another class at 3 which I can skip. Most of my classes have pop quizzes and I cannot skip a lab. Now I have to figure out how to get to the CFRC since I commute via Go transit to my school. That shouldn't be too hard to figure out.

So If I tell my recruiter that this is the only time, he will schedule it for me at that time? 



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Are you in Eng Phys or Elec Eng at UofT?  Pretty much any other program must leave you an hour or so free in your day to head up to the CFRC, no?



I am in Aerospace Engineering at Ryerson University.


How many days would I have to go to the CFRC for medicals interview etc.? Also can someone tell me about aircrew selection. I heard its a 3 day test that starts on a Sunday at Trenton AFB. Does this take place during the academic school year?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2011)

Aircrew selection starts on Monday morning in Trenton. After completing testing there (and if you pass), you are moved to Toronto for medical testing.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Sep 2011)

AviatorHB said:
			
		

> I am in Aerospace Engineering at Ryerson University.



Good, then you only need take the Yonge subway straight up from the campus to 4900 Yonge St.




			
				AviatorHB said:
			
		

> How many days would I have to go to the CFRC for medicals interview etc.? Also can someone tell me about aircrew selection. I heard its a 3 day test that starts on a Sunday at Trenton AFB. Does this take place during the academic school year?



They'll tell you the follow-on interview requirements at your first meeting.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (17 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You want in ?
> 
> Make time.


----------



## RCDtpr (17 Sep 2011)

You stated you have 24 hours of class a week.  CFRC's typically are open in the area of 40 hours a week.  That said, if you simply cannot find the time or motication to get to a CFRC, looks like you will have to wait until graduation and apply DEO.

I'm not sure what kind of answers you were hoping to find here?


----------



## AviatorHB (20 Sep 2011)

What if I apply in December? Is it too late to apply then because the deadline is January? If I apply in December I could do all the interview,medicals, meetings and aircrew during my winter break right? My friend who is also applying (and who is in the same classes as me) says he is applying in winter.


----------



## GAP (20 Sep 2011)

Someone's way too full of himself and his important time lines.........

as said

Quote from: CDN Aviator on September 17, 2011, 16:25:55


> You want in ?
> 
> Make time.


----------



## benny88 (22 Sep 2011)

AviatorHB said:
			
		

> What if I apply in December? Is it too late to apply then because the deadline is January? If I apply in December I could do all the interview,medicals, meetings and aircrew during my winter break right? My friend who is also applying (and who is in the same classes as me) says he is applying in winter.



Apply now when you can squeak a few hours a week, and perhaps you can get your ASC dates (which would require missing several consecutive days of class) over your winter break. They can't jam pack all of your requirements into your break, as most of them entail doing a stage of the selection, and then waiting to see if you pass that before moving to the next stage.

Also consider talking to your profs. I would hazard a guess you have at least one that would let you attend an evening lab or come into office hours to do a quiz or something of the sort once in a while.


----------



## SkyHeff (23 Sep 2011)

Apply now when you have the time! I applied in mid-December a few years back and had to rush through the entire application just to make the deadlines. There was the Christmas break that shut down processing, then the backlog of applicants to catch up on. I was snagged on a medical issue and missed the initial deadline trying to clear that up. I thought my chances were shot, but lucked out in the end and received an offer. I do not recommend that experience to anyone and highly suggest squaring things away now while you can. School will only get busier as the semester progress as will the CFRC.

Just keep that in mind as on top of the normal application timelines (interview & medical), you will also be required to get some blood work done and a vision exam since you are applying as aircrew. Not to mention, if you have any snags along the way it is a lot easier to get them cleared up when you have time to do so. Doctor offices are not known for their open schedules and accommodation...


----------



## dreams to fly (26 Oct 2011)

I have already applied for my CT to pilot and ROTP as an undergraduate for my U of T degree for next year and I haven't heard much back from them. When should I expect to hear something back? I am also slightly concerned because I must retake the CFAT as I came close to officer qualification but did not quite make it, keep in mind I did it when i was in grade 11. I intend to rewrite it in a week or two, will they toss my application if I am not qualified for officer as the application process is done?


----------



## 421_434_226 (26 Oct 2011)

Reference deadlines, if you are interested in becoming a Pilot or a Military Police Officer, you should submit your application as soon as possible, but no later than November 14, 2011.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1


----------

